# Hatteras style drum rig



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

I have heard alot about this rig. I tie my own rigs. Here in NJ we get drum, (black drum) and the rigs are a little different. I printed a picture of the Hatteras rig but it doesnt give any measurements except for the hook leader. How long should the shock leader be? I'm just curious. How long is the toatl length of the rig itself? Thanks!!!!


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

the shock is long enough to have your drop from the rod tip to cast, and still haev 4-5 wraps on the spool of the reel. the rig is really simple, basically you just put a slider on the shock with beads on either side of it, then a swivel, your bite leader of 3-4 inches and your hook.


----------



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/vbsurffisher18/detail?.dir=/c427&.dnm=ff1e.jpg&.src=ph


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*thanks*

Thanks bluerunner, like I said I was just curious. Our drum rigs here are usually tied with a #1 swivel and a 36-42 inch 80lb leader with a 9/0-10/0 gamakatsu or 8/0, 9/0, 10/0 heavier hooks.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*thanks*

Thanks reelrebel I orinted that pic already, but it didnt have any meassurements. Thanks.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

5-6 turns of 50 or higher shock on yer reel
slide a Mcmahon swivel on yer tag end of test
slide bead(if'n yer @ the point,slide bead on tag end of shock b4 swivel)
tie a cinch knot to a 250lbs good quality barrel swivel


have yer snelled hook in hand.Ya should really use 80-100lbs test on yer snelled hook.

Tie snelled hook to barrel swivel with a 4-5 turn cinch...the 80-100lbs test line from snelled hook to barrel swivel should be about5-6 inches

there's a great tutorial on Hatteras outfitters.com,on this rig


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

RuddeDogg said:


> I have heard alot about this rig. I tie my own rigs. Here in NJ we get drum, (black drum) and the rigs are a little different. I printed a picture of the Hatteras rig but it doesnt give any measurements except for the hook leader. How long should the shock leader be? I'm just curious. How long is the toatl length of the rig itself? Thanks!!!!


 Rudde Dogg,folks vary with the lengths on a fishfinder down here. With drum the leader from the swivel to snelled hook can be as long as you want it. Many times the cast catches the fish,not always,but it does come into play. You'll find a leader that is 1.5 to 3" long to be much more effecient casting wise. I've been fishing with about a two inch long leader for 3yr now,and haven't seen where it makes any difference,as far as the fish dropping the bait.Used to use 4-6" leader,but it henders the cast,and you get more "wirley birds" that way..  IMO,think the shorter leader helps prevent guthooks as well..Many make longer leaders for cobes and stripers,but I use the same for all. Some feel an advantage with the longer leader,IMHO don't see where it helps?

Shock is the same as the other posters.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Rig*

Drumdum, 
Can the Gammy circle be replaced with another type of circle hook, say like a Mustad 13/0-14/0? They are a little thicker and have more of a circle to them. Just curious......


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

RuddeDogg said:


> Drumdum,
> Can the Gammy circle be replaced with another type of circle hook, say like a Mustad 13/0-14/0? They are a little thicker and have more of a circle to them. Just curious......


 Yeap,and I feel the Mustad circles to be much better,JMO.. You'll get many opinions on this,but I feel there are several good circles out there,Mustad,being one of them.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

me personally im a gami slut.. mustads look like... well to me they look like everything has to be goin right for them to work! the the gap looks so tiny, but if DD says they work dude, looks like i'll go pick up a pack to try out maybe, well on catfish in the river first!

thanks as always for ur input DD

neil


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

i'm trying a double drum rig this year, using a 3-way swivel. 50# leaders from hook (6/0 gammy circles) to swivel, and i'm tying the main line straight to the 3-way and using a bead and sinker slide on the main line. don't see any reason why it shouldn't works. i'll post a picture if it helps.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

u wanna bow up with a combo? not sure thats a good idea SS. u know, how about a nice big drummfish, and 3ft doggie, or a drummie and a ray, or geez. two BIG drum... make quick work of your gear brother


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

StillSkatin said:


> i'm trying a double drum rig this year, using a 3-way swivel. 50# leaders from hook (6/0 gammy circles) to swivel, and i'm tying the main line straight to the 3-way and using a bead and sinker slide on the main line. don't see any reason why it shouldn't works. i'll post a picture if it helps.


Having two rigs flying around will prolly hurt your casting distance. Let us know how it works though.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

i figured having two baits would decrease my distance... and i guess the only real reason i could think of was to put two different baits in the water, or a chance to hook up with 2 schoolies. you got a point though, don't want to go hooking into 2 monsters. i can hear that little 525 screaming at me now. i'll probably just use it on the piers if it doesn't cast well. as soon as the fish get here i'll let you know how it works out.


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

i saw some guy using onee of those out at harrisons one year fishing for sharks it worked well but i think i'll stick to a regular FF


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

StillSkatin said:


> i figured having two baits would decrease my distance... and i guess the only real reason i could think of was to put two different baits in the water, or a chance to hook up with 2 schoolies. you got a point though, don't want to go hooking into 2 monsters. i can hear that little 525 screaming at me now. i'll probably just use it on the piers if it doesn't cast well. as soon as the fish get here i'll let you know how it works out.


 SS,why don't you just use a "hi-low" rig?? It would put two different baits out there without decreasing your distance that much. You could still wind up with two monsters though,course,that really ain't a bad thing.   *A good DUMPIN never hurt anyone...*


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

....two skates at one time is gonna be lotsa fun  .........the R


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

good points. i'm not tryin' to loose a nice fish 'cuz i got a giant skate on the other hook. oh well, seemed like a good idea. so much for the thinkin' thing


----------

